# Niente indica che...



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ciao a tutti!

Volevo sottoporvi una questione. Sto traducendo un testo dal francese e mi sono imbattuto in espressioni come, appunto, "niente indica che" seguite, in francese, non dal congiuntivo passato come quasi sempre capita, ma dal passato remoto indicativo. 
Ora, mi chiedo, se in italiano è possibile ovviamente dire, ad esempio, "niente indica che *abbia esaudito* le sue richieste" con il congiuntivo, è possibile utilizzare anche il passato remoto indicativo? Ripetendo la frase sopra: "niente indica che *esaudì* le sue richieste"? Magari con sfumature di significato diverse.

Grazie!

B.


----------



## furs

Certo che si sente, visto che e' ormai prossima la morte del congiuntivo.. ma per me rimane sbagliato...


----------



## Necsus

_Niente_ è un pronome indefinito, e come tale vuole il congiuntivo. L'indicativo non sarebbe previsto, in nessun caso.


----------



## giovannino

Volevo solo aggiungere che, come dice giustamente Necsus, è la presenza di _niente _a rendere necessario l'uso del congiuntivo, mentre normalmente _indicare _regge l'indicativo. Dal Devoto Oli:

Lasciar capire, rivelare, denotare [...] con _che_ e l’ind.: _ciò indica che sei in errore_


----------



## infinite sadness

Non conoscevo codesta regola, però a occhio e croce la sintetica spiegazione di Necsus mi pare insufficiente, in quanto usando altri pronomi indefiniti sembra non funzionare.
Ad esempio: "qualcuno dice che esaudì le sue richieste" mi suona bene.


----------



## Anaiss

Una chicca scovata nella cache del sito della Crusca:


> Il congiuntivo si usa:
> 1) con alcune congiunzioni subordinanti, quali affinché, benché, sebbene, quantunque, a meno che, nel caso che, qualora, prima che, senza che;
> 2) con aggettivi o pronomi indefiniti (qualunque, chiunque, qualsiasi, ovunque, dovunque);
> 3) con espressioni impersonali, come è necessario che, è probabile che, è bene che;
> 4) in formule ormai fissate nell’uso (vada come vada; costi quel che costi).


----------



## infinite sadness

"Qualcuno dice che non è così".
"Nessuno dice che sia così".
Come vedi, l'accademia della crusca sbaglia, perchè come minimo avrebbe dovuto dire "con alcuni pronomi indefiniti" e non "con i pronomi indefiniti".


----------



## Anaiss

Sono specificati tra parentesi gli indefiniti toccati dalla regola. Almeno l'ho interpretato così...  
(E in qualche modo gioverebbe alla tua tesi.)


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Non ho intenzione di praticare eutanasie a chiccessia, figurarsi al beneamato congiuntivo. 
Quanto alla teoria di necsus riguardo all'uso del pronome indefinito, frasi come "qualcuno indicò che si poteva prendere la strada a destra", "qualcuno disse che era possibile l'operazione" mi pare siano legittime. Questo carattere apodittico dell'uso del congiuntivo quando vi sia un pronome indefinito francamente mi sfugge.

Ma torniamo in topic.
Il francese, come detto, utilizza di norma il congiuntivo passato, ad es.: "Rien n'indique que Marc *ait utilisé* etc etc" che si traduce facilmente come "Niente indica che Marco *abbia utilizzato* etc etc"
La mia domanda è: come esprimere allora l'anteriorità indicata in francese dall'indicativo passé simple? Ossia "Rien n'indique que Marc *utilisa* etc etc"? Non direi "abbia utilizzato" poichè *utilisa* (lett. "utilizzò") sottolinea un'anteriorità rispetto a "*ait utilisé*" e il francese usa scientemente l'uno o l'altro. E nemmeno "avesse utilizzato", che sarebbe stato espresso con l'ormai abituale, in francese, "avait utilisé".
Ecco dunque i dettagli. 
A voi!


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Accidenti, ho risposto e ho trovato già altri post...
Dunque, io leggo nel link postato da Anaiss:

"_Nelle proposizioni subordinate, occorre distinguere i casi in cui si  richiederebbe il congiuntivo da quelli in cui la *scelta rispetto all’indicativo* implica sfumature di significato_"

Ma è ancora opinabile.
L'uso del congiuntivo con *il pronome indefinito*, come si dice di seguito, va inteso in quale senso? Voglio dire, si usa il congiuntivo quando _nella subordinata_ c'è un pronome indefinito? Quando _nella principale_ c'è un pronome indefinito? Mi pare poco chiara anche la onnisciente ADC...

Inoltre, poco oltre, si legge:
"Richiedono l’indicativo, solitamente, i verbi che esprimono giudizio o percezione, tra cui [...]_ *dire,* giurare, insegnare, intuire, notare, percepire, promettere, ricordare, riflettere, rispondere, sapere, scoprire, scrivere, sentire, sostenere _[...]"


Quindi?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Non ho capito bene a che anteriorità ti riferisci a dire il vero. Comunque di primo acchito direi: cosa faccia il francese con i suoi tempi verbali francamente non ci interessa, ogni lingua ha i suoi usi. In questa situazione, se devo esprimere l'anteriorità rispetto a un'altra azione passata che sto raccontando, la mia scelta è senza dubbio per il congiuntivo trapassato:
_Niente lascia pensare che il signor Rossi avesse bevuto prima dell'incidente._
In ordine temporale: bevuta che non c'è stata, incidente, momento presente in cui racconto il fatto.

Se l'anteriorità che intendi è rispetto al qui e ora, il congiuntivo passato è il tempo giusto:
_Niente lascia pensare che il signor Rossi abbia bevuto._
In ordine temporale: bevuta che non c'è stata, momento attuale in cui racconto il fatto (e magari ho davanti il signor Rossi in stato confusionario).

(Tra l'altro questo sarebbe il forum Solo Italiano, quindi se non abbondiamo con le frasi in francese è meglio.  )


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Mi spiace contraddirti, ma trovo che quando si ha a che fare con una traduzione da una lingua straniera, quello che essa fa con i suoi tempi ci deve interessare, eccome!
Se questa lingua esprime tramite diverso utilizzo di tempi sfumature di significato o di concatenazione temporale, dobbiamo quantomeno notarlo.

Grazie per i suggerimenti, molto utili.

B.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Allora se riguarda la traduzione più corretta dell'originale francese, questo thread va spostato in italiano-francese. Se, come credevo finora, si trattava di discutere dei diversi significati di _niente indica_ + i vari tempi del congiuntivo, può restare qui.
Il mio appunto sul "disinteressarci" si riferiva al fatto che, se anche il francese ammette in certi casi l'indicativo, questa evidentemente non può essere una motivazione valida per giustificarlo in italiano. I francesi dicono _quattro-venti_, ma mica lo diciamo anche noi solo per questo.


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Sì sì, certo, vero!
In realtà è un thread che non sapevo dove piazzare. 
Incuriosito da una possibile traduzione di un testo francese, mi chiedevo che stratagemmi linguistici fossero possibili (e grammaticalmente accettabili) in italiano per rendere l'idea di "niente indica che+situazione passata".
Ecco spiegato l'inghippo!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Vlapa,
la tua affermazione:
_Non direi "abbia utilizzato" poichè utilisa (lett. "utilizzò") sottolinea un'anteriorità rispetto a "ait utilisé" e il francese usa scientemente l'uno o l'altro _
Mi sorprede un po'. Il francese il passé simple e il passé composé sono entrambi vivi e vegeti, e il primo "tiene" ancora bene nel "récit". Quanto ad una anteriorità dell'uno rispetto all'altro, ho i miei dubbi.
GS


----------



## Anaiss

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Vlapa,
> la tua affermazione:
> _Non direi "abbia utilizzato" poichè utilisa (lett. "utilizzò") sottolinea un'anteriorità rispetto a "ait utilisé" e il francese usa scientemente l'uno o l'altro _
> Mi sorprede un po'. Il francese il passé simple e il passé composé sono entrambi vivi e vegeti, e il primo "tiene" ancora bene nel "récit". Quanto ad una anteriorità dell'uno rispetto all'altro, ho i miei dubbi.
> GS


Può essere che si tratti di una piccola svista? "Ait utilisé" è congiuntivo passato.
Comunque, anche in questo caso, nutro gli stessi dubbi sull'idea di anteriorità.


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Mi sia consentito un altro piccolo balzello OT:
quel che non capisco è appunto l'utilizzo francese, disinvolto, di - per dirla all'italiana - congiuntivo passato e indicativo passato remoto nella subordinata in questione. Provando a spiegarmi il perchè, supponevo un'anteriorità del secondo sul primo (come in italiano tra passato remoto _indicativo_ e passato prossimo _indicativo_).

Indi mi chiedevo se fossero possibili simili costruzioni in italiano, nella frase, appunto, "niente indica che" etc etc.


----------



## Necsus

infinite sadness said:


> Non conoscevo codesta regola, però a occhio e croce la sintetica spiegazione di Necsus mi pare insufficiente, in quanto usando altri pronomi indefiniti sembra non funzionare.
> Ad esempio: "qualcuno dice che esaudì le sue richieste" mi suona bene.


Infinite, la sinteticità della mia 'spiegazione' è la sinteticità della regola stessa. Le sfumature poi possono essere valutate in ben più autorevoli fonti dove la regola viene esposta nel contesto del (dis)uso del congiuntivo, argomento già fin troppo dibattuto anche nel forum stesso. E, come sappiamo, il 'suono' non fa regola.


infinite sadness said:


> Come vedi, l'accademia della crusca sbaglia, perchè come minimo avrebbe dovuto dire "con alcuni pronomi indefiniti" e non "con i pronomi indefiniti".


Forse un tantino pretenziosa quest'affermazione, non credi? Soprattutto se fatta senza prima approfondire. Infatti non è (solo) la AdC a dirlo, la 'breve trattazione' riportata sopra è sostanzialmente tratta da 'G. Lepschy, _La lingua italiana. Storia, varietà dell'uso, grammatica'_.


vlaparakob_italiurad said:


> Inoltre, poco oltre, si legge:
> "Richiedono l’indicativo, solitamente, i verbi che esprimono giudizio o percezione, tra cui [...]_ *dire,* giurare, insegnare, intuire, notare, percepire, promettere, ricordare, riflettere, rispondere, sapere, scoprire, scrivere, sentire, sostenere _[...]"
> Quindi?


Quindi, la regola prescrive tuttora che in italiano standard dopo un pronome o un aggettivo indefinito è richiesto il verbo al modo congiuntivo, se poi il parlante, per 'economia linguistica' (come detto altrove), opterà per l'indicativo, sarà per una sua scelta (a volte addirittura consapevole). E se un domani questa pratica dovesse prevalere sulla teoria, forse i grammatici ne prenderanno atto e modificheranno la regola, al momento non è ancora accaduto, che a me risulti.
A questo va aggiunto che in alcuni dei casi riportati (non in quelli al negativo) ha un suo peso la concomitanza di un pronome indefinito che richiede il congiuntivo, con un verbo solitamente costruito con l'indicativo, fatto che rende l'esito della 'scelta del parlante' ancora più incerto.


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi scuso se la mia affermazione sia apparsa come pretenziosa, in realtà la mia intenzione era solo quella di esprimere un'opinione sulla regola apparsa sul forum ed addebitata all'Accademia della Crusca. Secondo me è formulata in modo impreciso.


----------



## giovannino

infinite sadness said:


> Secondo me è formulata in modo impreciso.


 
In effetti, rileggendola, mi trovo d'accordo con te:



> Il congiuntivo si usa:
> 2) con aggettivi o pronomi indefiniti (_qualunque, chiunque, qualsiasi, ovunque, dovunque_);


 
Per cominciare, _ovunque _e _dovunque _non sono né pronomi né aggettivi, ma avverbi. Inoltre non viene specificato che questi indefiniti si usano con il congiuntivo quando sono adoperati "come correlativi, introducendo una proposizione relativa con valore concessivo" (Serianni).
Cito da Serianni:
"Alcuni aggettivi e pronomi indefiniti collettivi (_chiunque, qualunque, qualsiasi_) e avverbi...di qualità o di luogo (_comunque, ovunque, dovunque_) possono introdurre una proposizione relativa con valore concessivo [...]
Il modo verbale, oltre al congiuntivo, può essere l'indicativo futuro [...] Per il resto, l'uso dell'indicativo dà alla frase il carattere di una semplice proposizione relativa; si osservi la sottile differenza tra: "critica qualunque cosa faccio" ( = tutto ciò che faccio; proposizione relativa) e "critica qualunque cosa io faccia" ( = tutto ciò che faccio, anche se non merita critiche; proposizione relativa-concessiva)."

Comunque secondo me tutto questo non ha a che fare con "niente indica che...", dove si usa il congiuntivo dopo un verbo che normalmente richiede l'indicativo per la presenza del negativo _niente:_

_E' un fatto nuovo e indica che la situazione è mutata _(Treccani)

_Nulla indica che la situazione sia mutata_


----------



## Necsus

Giovannino, grazie per la tua opportuna precisazione. Però se non sbaglio Serianni si riferisce al verbo introdotto direttamente dall'indefinito, mentre qui mi pare che si stia parlando del predicato verbale della dipendente retta da tale verbo: "niente indica che *abbia esaudito* le sue richieste". O no?


----------



## giovannino

Necsus said:


> Giovannino, grazie per la tua opportuna precisazione. Però se non sbaglio Serianni si riferisce al verbo introdotto direttamente dall'indefinito, mentre qui mi pare che si stia parlando del predicato verbale della dipendente retta da tale verbo: "niente indica che *abbia esaudito* le sue richieste". O no?


 
Esatto! Infatti nell'ultima parte del mio intervento ho detto chiaramente che secondo me la "regola" riguardante l'uso del congiuntivo dopo _chiunque, qualsiasi, dovunque _ecc. non ha niente a che fare con l'uso del congiuntivo dopo "niente indica che...".


----------

